# [VZW] [4.1.2] Make driving mode read out contacts?



## Steve.G (Sep 7, 2011)

Dealing with a totally stock d2vzw - prior to the JB update when using driving mode to read out caller names it would use the phonebook as the announced name, so "call from john doe". Post update the phone will announce the caller ID tag, so since I'm getting calls from other Verizon customers it will show on screen "John Doe" but the read out is, "call from wireless caller" which is not so great. I tried tweaking the settings and Googled the issue extensively but no luck. Any ideas?


----------

